# Theresa May diabetes type 1 photo



## Nicky1970 (Jul 27, 2013)

Mail on Sunday


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2013)

Courageous Home Secretary Theresa May has vowed to carry on her political career after revealing that doctors have told her she must inject herself with insulin at least twice a day for the rest of her life.
Mrs May, strongly tipped to succeed David Cameron as Conservative leader, is suffering from Type 1 diabetes ? which carries a risk of heart attacks and strokes ? and now carries a needle with her at all times. 
Disclosing the chronic condition in an exclusive interview with The Mail on Sunday, Mrs May, 56, said: ?It was a real shock and, yes, it took me a while  to come to terms with it.?
But she is determined to soldier on in her gruelling routine as Home Secretary, working up to 18 hours  a day.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...jections--vows-continue-political-career.html

You beat me to it Nicky!  'carries a needle with her at all times' 

Someone should tell her that MDI is a better regime...


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jul 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Courageous Home Secretary Theresa May has vowed to carry on her political career after revealing that doctors have told her she must inject herself with insulin at least twice a day for the rest of her life.
> Mrs May, strongly tipped to succeed David Cameron as Conservative leader, is suffering from Type 1 diabetes ? which carries a risk of heart attacks and strokes ? and now carries a needle with her at all times.
> Disclosing the chronic condition in an exclusive interview with The Mail on Sunday, Mrs May, 56, said: ?It was a real shock and, yes, it took me a while  to come to terms with it.?
> But she is determined to soldier on in her gruelling routine as Home Secretary, working up to 18 hours  a day.
> ...



Sorry for posting thread twice - couldn't get the photo to upload at first!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2013)

Nicky1970 said:


> Sorry for posting thread twice - couldn't get the photo to upload at first!



No problem, I'll remove the duplicate


----------



## Casper (Jul 27, 2013)

Just read the Mail's article - phew! In my opinion this is the type of information we can do without - It comes across as a terrible, aggressive, and 'chronic condition' that, fortunately, can be controlled by carrying a needle at all times. 

We all know that there is far more to it than that, and that many many people continue their working lives successfully without special treatment or dispensaton.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Casper said:


> Just read the Mail's article - phew! In my opinion this is the type of information we can do without - It comes across as a terrible, aggressive, and 'chronic condition' that, fortunately, can be controlled by carrying a needle at all times.
> 
> We all know that there is far more to it than that, and that many many people continue their working lives successfully without special treatment or dispensaton.



Yes, it's a shame that it was the Mail and not the Guardian/Observer or Independent that got the scoop  There might have been a less sensationalised account.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 28, 2013)

Bet it won't be long before she has a pump


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2013)

Great to see u posting nicky


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Steff said:


> Great to see u posting nicky



Seconded, sorry meant to say yesterday!


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 28, 2013)

> It comes across as a terrible, aggressive, and 'chronic condition' that, fortunately, can be controlled by carrying a needle at all times.



I wouldn't disagree with that assessment of T1. I know there's more to it than that, but as a shorthand I've always taken the view that uncontrolled T1 is extremely and rapidly fatal but it can be relatively easily kept in check through medication to the point that it doesn't cause you any issue.

To be honest I'm just a bit disappointed with the vague implication that T1 could make her less able to do her job. Frankly I can't stand the woman on a political level but I would be extremely pleased if she ended up leading the Tories as it'd prove how T1 is not a limitation.


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 29, 2013)

Could this be a tabloid. for once, using the phrase "chronic medical condition" correctly? After all, it _is_ a long-term condition, which is what "chronic" means...


----------

